# February Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 January 2010)

Good morning everyone! 

With Australia Day 2010 done and dusted, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the February stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is swm79, whose selection *OBJ* has achieved an impressive 93.10% return so far during January. UBIQUITOUS is currently in second place with *UNS*, sitting on a 71.27% gain, and rounding out the top three this month is Atlas79 whose pick *OEL* has delivered a 56.72% increase in price over the course of the month. 

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by *Stator-AFM*. *Stator-AFM* is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. *Stator* enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, *Stator* is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, *Stator* has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between February 1 and February 28.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Sunday, January 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## jbocker (27 January 2010)

CFU please Joe.


----------



## Agentm (27 January 2010)

staying with adi please


----------



## bigdog (27 January 2010)

AXY Atom Energy thanks Joe


----------



## Atlas79 (27 January 2010)

VIL please Joe


----------



## grace (27 January 2010)

ESG thanks Joe.  That reserve upgrade can't be too far away.


----------



## Putty7 (27 January 2010)

obj thanks joe


----------



## explod (27 January 2010)

KRL thanks Joe


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 January 2010)

UNS please Joe. Thanks


----------



## adobee (27 January 2010)

CTP  please for this month ..


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2010)

AZM thanks Joe


----------



## swm79 (27 January 2010)

NWE thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 January 2010)

CMO thankyou.


----------



## jonnycage (27 January 2010)

avx please joe

j c


----------



## Bigukraine (27 January 2010)

AUT for me thankyou joe


----------



## tigerboi (27 January 2010)

HEG thank you joe...tb


----------



## jancha (27 January 2010)

bpt thanks


----------



## drillinto (27 January 2010)

TAM


----------



## sam76 (27 January 2010)

EKA again thanks.


----------



## skc (27 January 2010)

MWN please


----------



## TheAbyss (27 January 2010)

GGP - there is either going to be +>100% or minus 50% on whether there is oil or there is nothing. What better way to trade this than on Aussie forums for free?


----------



## Trader Paul (27 January 2010)

Hi Joe,

CUE ... let's run with this one for next month, as it has a 
significant and positive time cycle slotting into place, soon.

many thanks

    paul



=====


----------



## akkopower (27 January 2010)

oex thanks


----------



## Miner (27 January 2010)

REY again Joe.


----------



## gooner (27 January 2010)

nxs please joe


----------



## sammy84 (27 January 2010)

OEL please


----------



## sureshaus (27 January 2010)

UNS for sure this Feb.

Thanks Admin.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 January 2010)

sureshaus said:


> UNS for sure this Feb.
> 
> Thanks Admin.




2 points:
1) UNS has already been taken by yours truly
2) You don't qualify for the competition

For what its worth, I like your way of thinking though.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 January 2010)

TON thanks Joe .......... a big month of news coming in Feb for this gold minnow..... scoping study released on Windarra, Sunday project drilling results and the very prospective Salmon Gums project drilling results!


----------



## nulla nulla (27 January 2010)

Hi Joe, *GTP* for one more go.


----------



## son of baglimit (27 January 2010)

i might jinx KAR from now on.


----------



## Muschu (28 January 2010)

AXO please Joe


----------



## mad macks (28 January 2010)

AXM thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 January 2010)

CDT !

Thanks guys


----------



## roysolder (28 January 2010)

nsl thanks


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 January 2010)

HAO cheers Joe


----------



## condog (28 January 2010)

since all my fav's are taken, i will go with a roughy ive just started looking into ...I wanted VIL....GGP....TON ......or ....OBJ.....Interesting to see some closet supporters coming out of the woodwork in here....lol

RHT thanks joe..

DIsc - do not hold DYOR


----------



## Atlas79 (28 January 2010)

Sorry Condog, I knew you or someone else would want VIL. Happened to be online when this thread went up and jumped in, but not without a touch of guilt


----------



## Pivotonian (28 January 2010)

Just for fun, I'll go with ... MOG!

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Matrix (28 January 2010)

Hi folks and Joe,

PLV  for me thanx~!


----------



## pan (28 January 2010)

gbp thanks


----------



## seagull (28 January 2010)

Bcc Thanks


----------



## Buddy (28 January 2010)

Can I try BRU


----------



## Mickel (28 January 2010)

I'll stick with LNC again, thanks Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 January 2010)

*ALZ* - Australand Property Stapled..Thanks Joe 

ALZ trading well into the bottom of its range and will bouce.


----------



## mexican (28 January 2010)

SSN 

Thanks Joe


----------



## LeeTV (28 January 2010)

*WHN* please Joe.


----------



## derty (28 January 2010)

I'll have a go with CSS please Joe


----------



## prozac (29 January 2010)

RRS please Joe.


----------



## ColB (29 January 2010)

CNX Please Joe


----------



## kgee (29 January 2010)

GGG again 
thanks


----------



## Miner (29 January 2010)

kgee said:


> GGG again
> thanks




KGEE 

I was waiting for  your tip  and knew it will be again GGG.

A great believer and faith healer of GGG.

I wish you win again. 
But with a price fall today, I think this time my REY will win


----------



## gerkin02 (29 January 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> With Australia Day 2010 done and dusted, it's time to start thinking about your entry for the February stock tipping competition!
> 
> ...




Joe,
      I have been a member for 3 years in February but only have 23 posts.

In order to enter stock tipping I need .3 posts per day avg.

Do I have to spam your site with 330 meaningless posts over the next 2 days to enter or can we come to another arrangement.

Regards gerkin02.


----------



## AngusSmart (29 January 2010)

IRD - Thanks joe.

i dont qualify but surely its all good


----------



## jonojpsg (29 January 2010)

Hmm, let's see...what's on my list that might get me a top 2 finish this month???  

I'll try PRU thanks Joe - with the drop back in the last few days, who knows, a takeover bid might just pop into the equation


----------



## SilverRanger (30 January 2010)

ERM for the win


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 January 2010)

CAP thanks Joe, for the record I had OEL in the month previous to the last competition and was going to run with it again until Atlas 79 jumped in whilst I was asleep over the new year.


----------



## nunthewiser (30 January 2010)

BDM thanks Joe if its not already taken


----------



## cpg (31 January 2010)

BTA

Biota thanks


----------



## Atlas79 (31 January 2010)

doogie_goes_off said:


> CAP thanks Joe, for the record I had OEL in the month previous to the last competition and was going to run with it again until Atlas 79 jumped in whilst I was asleep over the new year.




You snooze you lose!


----------



## Happy (31 January 2010)

STI please Joe, thanks


----------



## Sdajii (31 January 2010)

There are at least six fools or six great minds working here; my first five choices are already taken!

So, I'll go with something very uncertain and take MST. Go the big guns!


----------



## white_goodman (31 January 2010)

RNG i guess


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2010)

CVN please Joe

gg


----------



## bloomy88 (31 January 2010)

MNL for me please
Cheers


----------



## Liar's Poker (31 January 2010)

STX thanks Joe.


----------



## craigj (31 January 2010)

rtl
cheers joe


----------



## surfingman (31 January 2010)

RER with 40 mins to spare until Feb.


----------

